# Worms/ Dogging etc...



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Gotta talk about somethin since nobody is fishin lol Red/pink etc. worms used on a jig head, rubber not real... anyone use this for great lakes steel? Also bobber dogging? Using stick weight to bounce across bottom of river, what the heck is this? lol


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've used pink/red/chartreuse worms on a jig or hook many times with no luck. Other people have gotten them this way but i think ill just stick to jig n maggots or spawn


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Somethin to play with if your bored, or catching to many fish lol


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

lol I hear ya, I'll get back to you when I have a day that I'm catching too many fish!


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

racetech said:


> Gotta talk about somethin since nobody is fishin lol Red/pink etc. worms used on a jig head, rubber not real... anyone use this for great lakes steel? Also bobber dogging? Using stick weight to bounce across bottom of river, what the heck is this? lol


Have used 3-way rigs with pencil weights on trips to Niagara, and know its a popular method in other larger rivers where you are fishing 10-15 foot deep holes. With the depth of most pools in our popular streams and rocky bottoms I think it is a little overkill and just a few shot or a weighted fly will do the trick 9 times out of 10. Something to experiment with in higher flows to keep your offering down though i suppose. Most times I have done it or heard of it being done it is out of a boat slowly slipping a current seam. As far as the worms go, have had some luck with them both white and pink rubber trout worms this year.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Ive seen guys smash them with trout worms on fly rods... I have yet to get one on them 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Go-to high water bait for me in pink.


----------

